# 189 visa - application before or after getting married



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Hie guys

I have a question in respect of the 189 visa and would appreciate your input.

I intend to lodge my expression of interest next month after I receive my skills assessment. I have been with my girlfriend for 2 and a half years, we are not staying together etc and therefore cannot prove a de facto relationship at the moment. we are planning on getting married by end of the year or early next year. 

Would it be wise for me to apply as a single person, hopefully get the visa, get married, move to Australia and then try to sponsor her as my wife, while in the time of waiting we try to get her a holiday visa to limit the separation a bit. if so in my expression of interest should I indicate that I am single or engaged? and what is the implication for either. :confused2:

Secondly how long should I have been in Australia before I can sponsor her? 

Thank you for your input


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

If money is a consideration, it's far cheaper to wait until you're married to apply as including her as a dependent is $1760 vs. approx. $7000 for a partner visa.

But if you go ahead and get your PR visa and then want to sponsor her after you're married, you should be "settled" in Australia which means you've got accommodation, hopefully a job, etc. There's no fixed time required to wait so it's a matter of being comfortable you have a solid application.

In your EOI and application you should indicate you're engaged (since you are).


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi Chris, 
My partner and I are in similar situation except the prospective marriage part. 
Partner visa is not only more expensive (visa fee is 3 times more expensive as compared to you including her as a partner in your 189), it also takes a lot longer. From what I read in this and the similar forums, the current processing time is 10-15 months for both folks from low and high risk countries. 

With the partner visa route, I am not sure if you can claim that you have a long term relationship (i.e. A married relationship or de facto relationship that has continued relationship for 3 years or more) at the time of application. 
If not, your partner will only be granted a temporary visa initially (with full rights to work and live in Australia during its valid period), then wait another 2 years to be assessed again for the permanent visa. 
As a sponsor for partner visa, you need to show that you have duly paid your taxes and can financially support her for 2 years. On the other hand, if you include her as a partner on your 189 and are successful with your application, you will both be granted a permanent visa from the start. 

The required supporting documents for application of partner visa and inclusion of partner on 189 are otherwise very similar. Married or not, you'll need to provide evidences of your commitment to each other, joint financial and household arrangement, statutory declaration from friends and family etc. 

As Maggie-May suggested, you can include your girlfriend as a fiancee on the EOI since you are engaged. Depending on your score and your nominated occupation. The average waiting time for visa invitation for 60 pointer nominating an occupation that doesn't have a high numbers of expression of interest is 2 months and you will have 60 days to submit your visa application after being invited. So chances are, you would have already made your wedding arrangement to show to your CO by the time one is assigned (another 30-60 days) for your 189 application.


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks Maggi and Sktan

Its a constant debate when weighing the finances as well, in this case deciding on how much to spend on a wedding and how much one would need for the visas.

Sktan you mentioned that even if married we would still need to show that we are in a long term committed relationship (bills, leases etc), so say we get married in October 1st and CO is assigned in that week, by that time we haven't really lived together, so the marriage certificate would not suffice? 

The only other thing that would prove a long term relationship at that point would be, call logs, facebook, whatsapp chats, declarations from family and friends etc.


----------



## sktan (Feb 4, 2015)

chris.nyere said:


> Thanks Maggi and Sktan
> 
> Its a constant debate when weighing the finances as well, in this case deciding on how much to spend on a wedding and how much one would need for the visas.
> 
> ...


Hi Chris, 
The partner migrant booklet is a good starting point as to how to prepare your application. http://www.immi.gov.au/forms/Documents/1127.pdf

Living together isn't a must, but if she doesn't move in with you after you two tie the knots you should explain why so in your statement. The point is to prove you two are in a genuine and ongoing relationship. Pictures, gifts from each other, ticket stubs from dates, evidences of joint travel, credit card bills or receipts showing you have paid for stuff for your partner or for the two of you, greeting cards or letters addressed to you both as a couple, itemised phone bills, insurance plan with your girlfriend as the beneficiary can all be used. Given that you two have been seeing each other for 2 and a half years, I would think it is mostly a matter of gathering and putting things together in a neat and organised matter. 
Try this thread for advices from those who have been through the process ->VERY UNOFFICIAL Defacto Visa Tips


----------



## chris.nyere (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you Sktan, will go through the links.


----------

